
OpenEMR 5.0.0-4 - exception_e
http://www.openhealthnews.com/content/openemr-releases-medical-image-viewing-support
======
exception_e
Hi everyone! Matthew, an admin of OpenEMR, here.

This imaging release this took _many_ nights and weekends, but the small
project team really worked well, even across multiple time zones and cultures!

Hope you enjoy reading about the solution and I would like to mention that the
software is used by many low-resource healthcare facilities around the world.
Our team of volunteers could do even more for these folks with donations on
our Open Collective:
[https://opencollective.com/openemr](https://opencollective.com/openemr)

If you want to join our global team of volunteers, you are welcome! We take
everyone... designers, programmers, clinicians, tech writers, etc. Contact is
in my profile.

